# Question on sprinkler system setup



## bots444 (Mar 2, 2020)

Hi guys I am new here and was wondering if anyone could help me out. I have a very small front lawn that I am trying to install an irrigation system on (roughly 28x28). Last year I ran this system off my hose bib with one Rain Bird impact sprinkler. This did a pretty good job but it did not reach to one corner of my lawn. I was thinking about installing poly pipe and running pop up sprinklers.

My question is this. I saw they have 360 degree popups that throw much farther than i would need to go (since my yard is so small). Would it be feasible to run one 360 degree popup directly in the middle of my lawn to cover this 28x28 square? Again I am very new at this and am just looking for advice or what you guys would do in this situation. Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The key for irrigation is even distribution. You want the 28x 28 all to get the same amount of water. A single head will never do that. You need what is called head to head coverage. The spray from one head reaches another head. That's how the heads are designed to work.

For your case (28 x 28), 4 Hunter MP3000 in each corner at 90 degrees will work.


----------



## bots444 (Mar 2, 2020)

g-man said:


> The key for irrigation is even distribution. You want the 28x 28 all to get the same amount of water. A single head will never do that. You need what is called head to head coverage. The spray from one head reaches another head. That's how the heads are designed to work.
> 
> For your case (28 x 28), 4 Hunter MP3000 in each corner at 90 degrees will work.


Hi g-man thank you for the information. I thought this was the case but I wanted to double check. The only reason that i was trying to get away with only one was because im running this off my hose bib and im not sure how many heads i could run off of this. I bought a pressure gauge to check what im getting at the hose but it has been to cold for me to turn the water back on out there yet.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The mp3000 at 90 with 40psi heads use 0.86gpm. This yields a total of 3.44gpm. You can do a 5g bucket test to see a rough estimate of your gpm.


----------



## bots444 (Mar 2, 2020)

g-man said:


> The mp3000 at 90 with 40psi heads use 0.86gpm. This yields a total of 3.44gpm. You can do a 5g bucket test to see a rough estimate of your gpm.


Right so I would need to know the gallons per minute before I can even tell if the 4 heads would work correct? Just waiting for it to warm up here a bit before I can turn the water on.


----------



## bots444 (Mar 2, 2020)

Also are these the sprinkler heads you're talking about?

https://www.dripdepot.com/item/hunter-3000-series-mp-rotator-thread-female-arc-degrees-90-210

And then I would need spray bodies as well. I saw these were what was recommended.

https://www.hunterindustries.com/irrigation-product/spray-bodies/pro-spray-prs40

I will get the psi and do the gpm test tonight to see if what you recommended would work. Sorry for all of the questions, I have never done anything like this before so I apologize for my stupidity with this.


----------



## bots444 (Mar 2, 2020)

Hi guys quick question. I am going to be running a sprinkler system from my outside hose bib. I still need to get the PSI and the GPM measurements from it (going to do that tonight). I am going to run 4 Hunter mp3000 sprinklers in the corners as suggested by people on this forum. My question is this, what size poly pipe should i be running for this? Preferably I would like to run all the size size pipe for this but I am new at this and not sure. Here is a rough picture of what the set up would look like. If anyone has any input on this that would be very helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@bots444 I merged your topics to keep the info in one place.

Yes to the two items above. Those will work.

Since your total gpm will be 3.5gpm, depending on your PSI a 1in should work and it is likely a 3/4in will also work.

The most important one will be from the spigot to the first head by the mulch bed (that one sees all the flow). I think you should T at that head and go across by the mulch bed to the corner by the driveway/front door. I think these ones will benefit at 1in. This will limit digging a trench in the middle of the yard. Then you can go along the driveway to the street and the other one by the property line using 3/4in or 1in.

For the polypipe, they are sold at different rates. The one called irrigation is normally the lowest (80-100psi rate). I like to go to the 125psi one (thicker walls). There is a 160 and a 200psi one, but price goes too high for the benefit in my opinion.


----------



## bots444 (Mar 2, 2020)

g-man said:


> @bots444 I merged your topics to keep the info in one place.
> 
> Yes to the two items above. Those will work.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of the information! I just ran home and did my measurements because I'm crazy and wanted to know right now. I am getting 60psi and 6gpm from the hose bib.

So according to your math i will be using 3.5gpm with the 4 heads and im at 6gpm so those should work. So then I would just use 1in pipe the entire way for best results?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes that would give you the best results.


----------



## bots444 (Mar 2, 2020)

g-man said:


> Yes that would give you the best results.


Awesome thank you. From google maps measurements it looks like ill only need 100' of pipe. Any suggestions on the best place to get it? I was looking at the hydro-rain 1" Blu-Lock from sprinkler warehouse but that seems pretty pricey.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I go to Menards for it. Blu-Lock is too expensive. Home Depot or Lowes might carry it. Also check a local irrigation supply store.


----------



## Riverpilot (Mar 26, 2019)

Looks like you have quite a few Site One's in your area. They'll carry all kinds of irrigation supplies, fertilizer, etc..


----------



## bots444 (Mar 2, 2020)

Well guys I just pulled the trigger on buying all of the components. Ended up going with 1" blu-lock because the local places around me did not have anything in stock so I just ended up buying it all on dripdepot. I'm really pumped to get this system in. Thank you to all of you for your help and recommendations.


----------



## bots444 (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm resurrecting this post. So I got 3 sprinklers installed so far and went to lay out the last line of blu lock 1" tube and I'm about 10' too short! You don't even understand how pissed off I am. I really don't want to have to buy another roll of 100ft for only 10ft. Does anyone know of anywhere that I could buy like an off cut or smaller footage of this pipe? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bots444 (Mar 2, 2020)

Or would i be able to use their blu-lock adapter to pvc for the last part of that run to the last sprinkler? That would be much much cheaper.


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

bots444 said:


> Or would i be able to use their blu-lock adapter to pvc for the last part of that run to the last sprinkler? That would be much much cheaper.


this is what I would do. You wont lose anything by doing it since you are 1" and its only 10ft.


----------



## bots444 (Mar 2, 2020)

DiabeticKripple said:


> bots444 said:
> 
> 
> > Or would i be able to use their blu-lock adapter to pvc for the last part of that run to the last sprinkler? That would be much much cheaper.
> ...


That's the answer i was looking for! Thank god haha. Thanks!


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

That sucks! Been there done that. You would probably even be fine using 1/2" swing pipe for that last run. I have relocated some heads many feet by extending the swing pipe from the 1" lateral, with no consequences.


----------

